# Cocobolo



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

Went out to the barn and pulled out a few boards i have 100s all sizes need some ideas what to make out of it i brought these out of Mexico 10 years ago and they have been in my barn every since should be good and dry these are 36x10x2 whats it worth now? my wife always ask what i'm going to do with all that wood. i going to build a house on the ranch and want to make a bar out of some of the big stuff like 8ftx12inx3in, have some chunks 6x6x36.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Wow...that's quite a collection of some good looking material. I know that you won't have any trouble finding a home for it! Awesome looking wood. gb


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Colobolo*

I have alot of it maybe 4-5 pickup truck loads i hauled back every time i came back and i hand picked it till i got a load so there's some awsome stuff i just picked up the top 4!!!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Do you have a good planer?


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*planner*

I't a little portable one i need to get a better one.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

I still want some.

later, biggreen


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I'm still interested as well.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Very nice wood. Is cocobolo one of those with toxic sawdust, or am I remembering that wrong? It does make for some nice work.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Yea it will kill you. I have a trailer to help get rid of it.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*cocobolo*



Charles Helm said:


> Very nice wood. Is cocobolo one of those with toxic sawdust, or am I remembering that wrong? It does make for some nice work.


It's never bothered me i think it does some people.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*cocobolo*



EndTuition said:


> I'm still interested as well.


How much and what size do yall want? what;s the going rate for it now? next day or so i'll pull a bunch of it out and take some pictures!!!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

it tore me up good...I can not even touch it now...but sure looks good LOL


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

deerdude2000 said:


> How much and what size do yall want? what;s the going rate for it now? next day or so i'll pull a bunch of it out and take some pictures!!!


For me, I use 6/4 square stock. I think you mentioned in a previous post you had some 8/4. I can do any resawing needed so any stock that can be taken down to 6/4 works for me. Don't know what the going rate is, I have never bought more than a single game call blank at one time. If you're interested in a %100 custom duck call (or two) as part of the deal, that can happen as well. Depending on the price/deal I may be interested in quite a bit (for a duck call maker anyway).

RE


----------

